# Fliegenfischen Vancouver Island



## OlafGerkens (3. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,

ich plane gerade meinen 3-wöchigen Urlaub in Vancouver in 2018. Es soll kein Angelurlaub werden, aber ich möchte ab und zu mal angeln gehen. Lohnt es, sich in Kanada ein gute Fliegenrute inkl. Rolle und Schnur) zuzulegen, um an der Küste zu fischen?

Beste Grüße
Olaf


----------



## DUSpinner (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Vancouver Island*

Hallo Olaf,

ich war dreimal auf V I, ebenfalls keine Angel- sondern Womo-Urlaube mit gelegentlichen Angeln. Bin aber eher der Spinnfischer. Aber die Locals angeln zu 50 % mit der Fliege und erfolgreich. Zu welcher Jahreszeit bist du da und wo hälst du dich auf, da ich mich auch in BC ein wenig auskenne und den einen oder anderen Tipp geben kann. Lese Dir meine Berichte in der Rubrik weltweit angeln mal durch, da erhälst du schon eine Menge Infos.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## OlafGerkens (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Vancouver Island*



DUSpinner schrieb:


> Hallo Olaf,
> 
> ich war dreimal auf V I, ebenfalls keine Angel- sondern Womo-Urlaube mit gelegentlichen Angeln. Bin aber eher der Spinnfischer. Aber die Locals angeln zu 50 % mit der Fliege und erfolgreich. Zu welcher Jahreszeit bist du da und wo hälst du dich auf, da ich mich auch in BC ein wenig auskenne und den einen oder anderen Tipp geben kann. Lese Dir meine Berichte in der Rubrik weltweit angeln mal durch, da erhälst du schon eine Menge Infos.
> 
> Liebe Grüße



Hallo,

wir sind nächstes Jahr Ende Juli / Anfang August in Vancouver Island:
- Mill Bay
- Campbell River
- Mc Neill
- Nanaimo
(jeweils 5 Tage)

Ich bin auch Spinnfischer, allerdings sind gute Fliegenruten in Deutschlanddach recht teuer (Winston etc.). Daher dachte ich an einen Kauf in Kanada. Oder sollte/kann ich meine Spinnrute mitnehmen (Transportlänge: 150 cm)?

Olaf


----------



## OlafGerkens (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Vancouver Island*

Wieviel Wurfgewicht solle eine Reisespinnrute haben?


----------



## u-see fischer (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Vancouver Island*

Ob es sich für Dich lohnt musst Du halt selber entscheiden.

Um Preise zu vergleichen einfach mal hier schauen: www.cabelas.com

Die haben in Nanaimo auch einen großen Shop


----------



## DUSpinner (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Vancouver Island*

Hallo Olaf,

ich nehme nach Canada immer zwei Reiseruten mit. Eine für Forellen von 2,40 m und 30 Gr WG und eine für Lachs von 2,70 m und 80-100 gr WG.
Mit der leichteren habe ich allerdings auch schon einen Lachs von 15 pfd gefangen. Der Drill hat natürlich etwas länger gedauert, weil die parabolische Rute sich im Halbkreis bog.
Zu Deiner Zeit wird es mit Lachs in den Flüssen schwierig werden. Lediglich Königslachse beginnen den Laichaufstieg.
Angelgeräte sind drüben etwas günstiger als hier.
Von Deinen genannten Gegenden habe ich lediglich in Campbell River mit mäßigen Erfolg (kein Lachs) gefischt.
Wenn du die Möglichkeit aufs Meer zu fahren hast, sind die Lachsaussichten gut.
Die Seen sind für Trouts allgemein gut.
Von  Mc Neill ist es nicht weit nach Sooke River und Jordan River, beides gute Angelgewässer, an denen ich dieses Jahr allerdings ohne zu angeln vorbeigefahren bin.

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## OlafGerkens (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Vancouver Island*

Besten Dank für die Tips!


----------



## cohosalmon (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Vancouver Island*

Olaf, wie DUSpinner schon sagte, das Flussangeln im Juli/August auf der Insel wird sehr bescheiden ausfallen. Die Fluesse und Baeche auf der Insel sind alle regengespeist und weil es auf der Insel zwischen Juni und Oktober fast nie regnet, sind die Fliessgewaesser warme duenne Rinnsale. Die Lachse kehren erst nach den ersten ergiebigen Regenfaelle, die die Fluesse anschwellen lassen, in nennenswerten Zahlen in die Suesswasser zurueck. In besonders trockenen Sommern wie zB 2015 und 2016 waren viele der Fliessgewaesser im suedlichen Inselteil sogar fuer's Angeln komplett gesperrt um die durch das warme wenige Wasser gestressten Forellen zu schonen. Ausnahmen koennen da manchmal geregelte Flusslaeufe wie der Campbell River sein der im August schon paar Chinooks und Pinks beherbergen kann. Auch ist der noerdliche und viel wildere Teil der Insel feuchter als der Sueden so dass in einigen Jahren dort schon im Sommer einige Lachse in die Fluesse ziehen koennen. Ist aber ein Gluecksspiel ob das klappt wenn Du da bist. Generell sage ich immer, wenn Du Flussangeln auf Lachs im Hochsommer haben willst, musst Du zu den gletschergespeisten Fluessen im Norden oder Inneren BCs gehen. Im Skeena zB geht die Flussfischerei im Juni los und den ganzen Sommer durch. Auf Vancouver Island wuerde ich nicht vor Ende September mit einer vernuenftigen Flussangelei rechnen. Im Hochsommer ist Hochsaison auf Lachs und Heibutt im Meer. Ueberhaupt wuerde ich Sept als eine fantastische Reisezeit auf VI empfehlen. Nicht mehr so voll und teuer aber immer noch schoenes Wetter und wenn es doch hier und da schon mal nieselt dann hat man schon gute Chancen auf Flusslachse (meistens catch&release only). Apropo Fliegenfischen. Das ist mit Sicherheit die bevorzugte Form der Flusslachsangelei auf VI da die Fluesse ueberschaubar sind. Einige Fluesse sind gar Fliegenfischen ONLY und viele haben spezielle Fliegenstrecken. Ausruestungen gibt es in jedem Angelladen und in allen Preisklassen. Man kann schon fuer $100 ein brauchbares Kombo kriegen, wahrscheinlich macht eins fuer $200-300 aber wesentlich mehr Spass. Fuer Insellachse (meist Chum, Pink und Coho, hier und da auch mal eine Chance auf Chinook) sollte man mind. eine #7 Rute mit stabiler Rolle haben. Sinktip Schnur oder besser noch Schwimmschnur an die man verschieden schnellsinkende Spitzenschnur anhaengen kann. Fuer die kleineren Fluesse reicht da eine 3m lange 10cm/sec sinkende Spitzenschnur, fuer die groesseren oder schnellere Strecken schon mal eine 4m lange 17cm/sec sinkende Spitze. Eine 3 m #7 Rute ist das Minimum wenn Chancen auf Lachse ueber 10 Pfund (alles andere als Pinks) bestehen. Besser sind 3.3m und #8 oder #9. Gaengige Fliegen kriegt man am besten im Geschaeft vor Ort. Man sollte ein paar kleinere bis mittlere Lachsfliegen in Pink, Chartreuse und blau einstecken haben und ein paar Lachseiinitate. Damit liegt man ueberall im gruenen Bereich. Wichtig ist das die Fliege in Grundnaehe den Lachsen vor die Nase kommt. Kurze 1.2 - 1.5m lange Vorfaecher mit 7-12kg Tragkraft. Spass ist auch den Laichraeuberforellen zwischen den laichenden Lachsen nachzustellen, natuerlich mit Lachseiimitaten. Einige Fluesse koennen dann ordentliche Forellen hergeben-  bis ueber 50cm. Aber auch hier wuerde ich nicht unter eine #7 Rute gehen da immer die Chance besteht, dass ein 20Pfund Lachs einsteigt.


----------



## cohosalmon (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Vancouver Island*

Wenn Du noch Fragen hast, schicke mir mal eine PN.


----------



## OlafGerkens (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Vancouver Island*

WOW, das nenn ich mal ausführlich! Danke an alle!


----------

